# Stainless Steel Beauty Ring



## Wesley (25/10/14)

I just bought a Kangertech Aerotank V2 and the beauty ring (also known as an eGo connector) that came in the box is chrome-plated instead of stainless steel like the rest of the tank - needless to say this is quite an eyesore.

Does anyone stock a stainless version I can buy separately?


----------



## Arctus (26/10/14)

I just opened the box my Aerotank Mega originally came in to check out the beauty ring, also chrome, never noticed it before because I don't use it.

Two suggestions: 1; Go down to your local hardware store and buy a couple of different grades of water paper, maybe 1200, 800 and 600, shouldn't need more than one sheet of each. Starting with the 1200, add a little oil to the paper and polish/sand the ring in a circular motion, this will dull the chrome and give it tiny scratches similar to the brushed finish on the clearo.
Be gentle, if you sand too hard you will sand through the chrome layer, it's not very thick, all you want to do is scratch it.
If 1200 is too fine try 800, if too fine, try 600. (just looking at the Aerotank, I suspect 600 may be the winner).

Suggestion 2; buy an MVP,  it comes with a brushed finish beauty ring that matches the Aerotank perfectly.
Unfortunately this ring only fits on the MVP, as it has a proprietary "wider than Ego" thread at the base of its connector that this ring screws onto, so even if you could get one somewhere, it would be of no use to you currently.


----------



## Wesley (26/10/14)

Arctus said:


> I just opened the box my Aerotank Mega originally came in to check out the beauty ring, also chrome, never noticed it before because I don't use it.
> 
> Two suggestions: 1; Go down to your local hardware store and buy a couple of different grades of water paper, maybe 1200, 800 and 600, shouldn't need more than one sheet of each. Starting with the 1200, add a little oil to the paper and polish/sand the ring in a circular motion, this will dull the chrome and give it tiny scratches similar to the brushed finish on the clearo.
> Be gentle, if you sand too hard you will sand through the chrome layer, it's not very thick, all you want to do is scratch it.
> ...


Thanks, I'll try option 1 first - what kind of oil should I use?


----------



## Arctus (26/10/14)

Wesley said:


> Thanks, I'll try option 1 first - what kind of oil should I use?



Any household type oil will do, the liquid stuff, not the spray stuff.
You'll probably find a small can of this one aisle over from the water paper.


----------

